# How can I get a photo?



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

As I scroll through the list of recorded shows, a photo representing each show appears but isn't very clear. How can I really see, or better yet keep, the photo. When I say keep, there's one of Kelly Ripa holding two telephones, one a cell phone and one a dial phone.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

@HarleyRandom in TiVo Online? Right-click on the image (Mac: control-click), select your browser's version of "Open image in new tab" or "Copy link", and you'll get a link to what is probably a slightly larger version of that image. Then right-click on that image and select "Save as...".


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> @HarleyRandom in TiVo Online? Right-click on the image (Mac: control-click), select your browser's version of "Open image in new tab" or "Copy link", and you'll get a link to what is probably a slightly larger version of that image. Then right-click on that image and select "Save as...".


I don't know how to get to what you're talking about, but the photo is on the Edge.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

HarleyRandom said:


> I don't know how to get to what you're talking about, but the photo is on the Edge.


Go to https://online.tivo.com and log in to your TiVo account.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Didn't work. All I get is the list of shows.

At least I can see the photo clearly but it's tiny.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

I can right-click on one of the episode tiles below. And if I click "Cast", because TiVo doesn't have a cast list I see only the larger background version of the same image, and then I can right-click on that one instead.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

"Cast" is not an option, and right clicking doesn't give me any options to save the photo. It is larger now than it was.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

I hope the episode tile photo is big enough for your purposes then, and that some of this was helpful information.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Well, it is for now, but eventually the episode will disappear from the Edge.

Actually, a small version of the photo is now stored in the computer, and that is permanent.


----------

